# 1 of kind moen?



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this?color name?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Just looks like a faucet in a bag.. Any better pics..? But that finish is unique for sure.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea, I should have been more specific, the color is what I've never seen before


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Better pic to come.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Antique brass ?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

****y faucet with a pimp my ride paint job that thing hollow inside or is it heavy brass


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

revenge said:


> ****y faucet with a pimp my ride paint job that thing hollow inside or is it heavy brass


Heavy brass


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

wow by the supplys i assumed it was hollow the heavy brass i have seen has nipples coming out the bottom


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

revenge said:


> wow by the supplys i assumed it was hollow the heavy brass i have seen has nipples coming out the bottom


It hollow ... I don't think I ever seen a heavy brass moen faucet ... 

Did they make them ?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

yes sir they do


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

revenge said:


> yes sir they do


If they did I missed it ... Because I only seen hollow crap from them ... Got to realize I am from northern Ontario and we are about 10 years behind you guys before they built the Internet ...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

the ones we get at the supply house way good pound or two when you turn it up side down its not hollowed and it has nipples sticking out the bottom you seen the hollow ones were you can see the copper tubing from handle to spout you can get those at the depot or lowes but we get the heavier duty ones from the supply house it s actually a good selling point to our customers


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

revenge said:


> the ones we get at the supply house way good pound or two when you turn it up side down its not hollowed and it has nipples sticking out the bottom you seen the hollow ones were you can see the copper tubing from handle to spout you can get those at the depot or lowes but we get the heavier duty ones from the supply house it s actually a good selling point to our customers


You call that stuff heavy brass .. You must have removed some old faucets before ... Now that was heavy brass .. I though you were saying that's how they made some ...

None of that crap would be considered heavy brass


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

who made the best heavy brass faucet


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> who made the best heavy brass faucet


We use to like Galt master .. Now that was heavy


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

member old school im 29 i was still suckiling milk when you were pulling off those heavy brass faucets


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

revenge said:


> member old school im 29 i was still suckiling milk when you were pulling off those heavy brass faucets


No actually ... You were not even though of at the time .. More than likely your parents never hit puberty yet ... LOL


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

*These are heavy*

Crane Polished Chrome 2-Handle Bathroom Sink Faucet

Cast brass spout
Metal lever handles
Red and blue indexed handles
Ceramic disc valving











Item #: 46543 | Model #: 5402.201.002 $55.30


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Thought you meant weather it was brass shell or plastic. It's hollow, but heavy


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Here's the good pics


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It's antique brass 

The Finnish is just screwed


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Here's the good pics


its still ulgy !!! :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Brocade finish. This would be gold brocade, they also made silver brocade. Well that's my antique find of the weekend.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> No actually ... You were not even though of at the time .. More than likely your parents never hit puberty yet ... LOL


Wasn't it tough using a brontosaurus for a service truck?
:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

old kohler valvetts, old Gerber, old Sayco, these were heavy solid brass faucets with a ton of lead in them.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Eddie VanHalen faucet?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicago Faucets are good and heavy solid brass. Moen did make heavy solid brass faucets called the Legend series, the one pictured is the junk Chateau.

You want to see some crapptastic faucets, get your hands on the new Delta's that have the tin cover and instead of copper body and supplies, its all plastic with pex tubing for the guts and supplies.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Chicago Faucets are good and heavy solid brass. Moen did make heavy solid brass faucets called the Legend series, the one pictured is the junk Chateau.
> 
> You want to see some crapptastic faucets, get your hands on the new Delta's that have the tin cover and instead of copper body and supplies, its all plastic with pex tubing for the guts and supplies.


You can thank California and there lead free BS for that!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Wasn't it tough using a brontosaurus for a service truck?
> :laughing:


Hey ... That was an all weather vehicle ... I never got stuck


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

That ones pretty pimptastic; call Hollywood and get that in a set designers hands, it could star in a sequel to Boogie Nights!


----------

